# Camspy SMTP  ---  Kein E-Mail Upload auf SMTP Server



## wighlander (23. Februar 2005)

Hallo, 

hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann . 
Ich habe bei mir Camspy installiert und alles läuft auch eigendlich ganz gut. 
Nun sendet die Software allerdings keine Mails per smtp an meinen Gmx Server. 
Meldung: 

Mailbox nicht erreichbar. Error: 550 


Bei E-Mail-Benachrichtigung (Adresse des Empfänger hab ich meine GMX MAil-Adresse eingetragen, und E-Mail mit Bildanhang senden angehakt.

Bei Postaueingang hab ich mail.gmx.net (smtp Server-Adresse), aber 
was muß ich bei Postausgang eintragen? -pop3 Adresse?

Bei der Authentifizierung hab ich Kundennummer und Passwort meines E-Mail Accounts eingetragen.

Wo liegt der Fehler?

Vielen dank im voraus . 

MfG Wieland


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. Februar 2005)

Da hast Du glaub ich etwas verwechselt.
Der Postausgangs-Server ist der Server ueber den Du rausschickst und der Posteingangs-Server der von dem Du abholst.
Dementsprechend:
Posteingang (POP3): pop.gmx.net
Postausgang (SMTP): mail.gmx.net


----------

